# Achive Thread: Pipe Cleaning



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

What is the best way to clean the wooden bowl part of a pipe? Been searching on the net but can't seem to find much.


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: Pipe Cleaning*

Couple of pics for you. If there is an excessive amount of cake you'll need to use a reamer. Hope this helps.

madurofan
Bill


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: Pipe Cleaning*

I've been wanting to find a link to post to add a bit to the basic pipe cleaner cleaning.

This one is very interesting.

PIPE RESTORATION

The pipe restorer describes some other methods of cleaning and goes into some details regarding methods of restoration beyond cleaning. I like the alcohol/retort method he describes. It's great for those who want to know how to do some more intensive work and cleaning themselves. This is written for tobacconists/pipe dealers and is more intensive than many people would want to undertake themselves.

There are some other methods. Just search Google with 'pipe clean alcohol'. High proof whiskey is also popular as well as Everclear, wood alcohol and denatured alcohol. Just be sure never to drink wood alcohol or denatured alcohol unless you want to go blind and/or die.


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Pipe Cleaning*

I read a method somewhere that you pack the pipe with sea salt and add a spoonful of everclear or the like... haven't had the opportunity to try it yet, but I'll see if I can find the link.

***edit: found this:

http://www.albany.net/~murray/cleaning.html

but I remember reading a page that went into it in detail and I can't seem to find that one.


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: Pipe Cleaning*

I read about that one too.

I also read on another pipe dealer/restorer website that there can be negative effects from the salt method.

I don't know what the negative effects would be.

I've also read that I shouldn't wipe the inside of my new humidors with a damp cloth. And, like a lot of advice, I found that to be ridiculous. It's fine to wipe a humidor. I bet it's just a matter of preference, like the salt method. But, I'm very interested to know if there are any real negative effects of the salt/alcohol method.


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Pipe Cleaning*

I've heard that it's possible for the salt to crack the bowl. I've also read that a few people have substituted cotton balls for the salt with similar results and less cleanup.

FWIW, I Rube Goldberg-ed a retort like the one shown in the link to use on a Ebay estate. Since the pipe was pretty clean when I got it, I can't give a yes/no verdict. Guess that means I'll have to get another one to try it out.

Bummer.

Scott"thethingsIdointhenameofscience"M


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Pipe Cleaning*

I had to scrape or ream a few estate pipes to get the proper even cake, but had no problem with the Salt/Alcohol method once I figured out how to do it right. The first time, I filled the bowl with salt, and just dumped Bacardi 151 into the bowl. Big mistake. A big smelly mess. I finally did it correctly when I used a dropper to add 10 - 20 drops of Everclear to the salt. The salt beautifully leached out the oils and stench of the previous owners tobacco. I let sit for about 8-12 hours, and had to repeat several times. No issues at all with cracking.


----------



## oa457 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Pipe Cleaning*

on youtube dubinthedam has some good cleaning vids.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: Pipe Cleaning*

Holy thread resurrection!

:hn


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Pipe Cleaning*

A pipe reamer for serious cleaning of carbon, or a pipe knife for minor cleaning of the carbon cake.....alcohol and salt for soured bowls.....Q-TIPS dipped in alchol for minor sweetening...and if you got twenty spare minutes - watch my cleaning videos...dub


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Dub,
What do think about the sandpaper wrapped around
a pencil method? Seems safe and effective.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Hermit said:


> Dub,
> What do think about the sandpaper wrapped around
> a pencil method? Seems safe and effective.


That should work, as long as the cake isn't super thick, if so you'll be sanding a long time, I'd still give her a clean with q-tips and alcohol after though


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Pipe Cleaning*



Nooner said:


> I read a method somewhere that you pack the pipe with sea salt and add a spoonful of everclear or the like... haven't had the opportunity to try it yet, but I'll see if I can find the link.
> 
> ***edit: found this:
> 
> ...


Everclear... the pipe restorer's best friend!

It makes decent punch, too!


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Pipe Cleaning*



dmkerr said:


> Everclear... the pipe restorer's best friend!
> 
> It makes decent punch, too!


ebeh,(shiver) bad traumatic collage experience!!!!!!!!!!

but it do work.:mn


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Pipe Cleaning*



Badkarma said:


> ebeh,(shiver) bad traumatic collage experience!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> but it do work.:mn


Indeedy! Big tub... purple... bodies... hangover...

As for bowhunting Cape Buffalo, I already wet my pants once this week so I'm good, thanks!


----------

